# Agents fees - what is a fair amount to pay?



## valerie1

We visited Abruzzo earlier this month and have decided that we would love to live in the area. However, the fees that the agents are charging seem rather large. What should we expect to pay? Is there another way of seeing and buying the property without these middle men. I know that we will need an interpreter at the very least.
We have a small budget and would like to renovate and when fees of E3600 are mentioned we are thinking that is the price of a new bathroom!
Any thoughts and ideas would be gratefully appreciated.
Valerie


----------



## Stravinsky

valerie said:


> We visited Abruzzo earlier this month and have decided that we would love to live in the area. However, the fees that the agents are charging seem rather large. What should we expect to pay? Is there another way of seeing and buying the property without these middle men. I know that we will need an interpreter at the very least.
> We have a small budget and would like to renovate and when fees of E3600 are mentioned we are thinking that is the price of a new bathroom!
> Any thoughts and ideas would be gratefully appreciated.
> Valerie


Errrrr .... sorry ...... the agents are trying to charge you .... the buyer?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not sure how it works in Italy, but in France, the estate agents will not show you a property (they won't even disclose the address of the property) until you have signed a document promising to pay their fee (and 3600€ isn't unusual) if you buy the property. I'm not sure how the arrangement works with the seller and any agent they may have consulted.

But under that system there are lots of folks who sell their own homes through special listing newspapers and website that link buyers and sellers directly with no fees.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hillie

The most immo`s are trying to rip you off,so ask help of an Italian speaking friend.dont forget that restoring a property is also costing a lot of money in Italy because you got a lot of rules.
THE BEST SOLUTION FIND A PROPERTY THAT IS ALLREADY RESTORED
Hi Vallerie normaly it is 3% till 6% fees for the immobliare but buying directly by a owner is also possible but you must speek a bit Italian.
For more HELP you can always write us.

Regards Marlon.


----------



## Nancy Beacham

I've done some househunting in Italy. There are usually foreign firms - mostly UK- who specialize in helping English speakers with Italy property transactions. We worked with a company headed by Linda Travella, she might be able to help advise you or direct you. 

Another thought is to check with a company who handles holiday rentals in the area - they might know of a property owner who wants to sell direct eliminating agent fees. This also eliminates some taxes if it's not new construction.

However if you don't speak Italian, it might be best to go thru a company like Linda's. The transaction is a bit complex and you will need assistance from someone who is looking out for you - the agent is actually working for the seller despite the fees you are paying.

Good luck, let us know what happens.


----------



## mountie

*trust issues*

just spent 3 weeks with judas goat english people helping estate agents rip off their own people beware renovations especially carried out by estate agent recommended firms doing anything find a genuine italian friend the people are really helpful take your time i am a builder the past 40 years and was asked 7500 euro to clear the site before starting work twice the amount of work cost 600 pounds in n.ireland you will know when estate agents their reps and their builders etc are lying their lips in most cases will be moving
and they will be really sweet i have an italian group of friends now i met the first one when i asked a stranger in the street about an old ruin luckily he spoke some english in one day he showed me around introduced me to some people irish and italian and i am now buying the house next to my new friend happily without agents fees and all the other add ons the ordinary person in the street in italy is lovely try to find one to help you it is really worth the search ....hope this helps regards to all.......


----------



## Chukkie

*Agency Fees*

The fact that buyers pay the agent is enshrined in Italian law and it is arrogant of foreigners to come here and dispute it. How would you like it if an Italian came to your country and tried to get out paying something because 'we don't do it that way in Italy' ?? And just remember, most agents are honest and hardworking - they do a lot for the foreign buyer who would otherwise fall into the hands of 'kindly neighbours' who invariably are out to make money. Choose a good agent - that's the first thing you should do. Someone with a track record and appropriate professional qualifications. The get a good lawyer. Agents normally ask for 3% but can be higher on cheaper properties. Why start off on the wrong foot? Agents are not charities!


----------



## mountie

*being careful without being arrogant*



Chukkie said:


> The fact that buyers pay the agent is enshrined in Italian law and it is arrogant of foreigners to come here and dispute it. How would you like it if an Italian came to your country and tried to get out paying something because 'we don't do it that way in Italy' ?? And just remember, most agents are honest and hardworking - they do a lot for the foreign buyer who would otherwise fall into the hands of 'kindly neighbours' who invariably are out to make money. Choose a good agent - that's the first thing you should do. Someone with a track record and appropriate professional qualifications. The get a good lawyer. Agents normally ask for 3% but can be higher on cheaper properties. Why start off on the wrong foot? Agents are not charities!


hi chukkie and all, you ask why start off on the wrong foot chuckie ,as a person who has travelled over 5000 k in 3 weeks just to listen to b,s, from agents who by the way all told me they were honest,hardworking and that i was so lucky to find them , you say ;find one with a track record; unfortunately as most of us potential buyers know to our cost we wind up making our own and get stung in the process you say kindly neighbours are invariably out to make money how can you compare them to lupine estate agents? me thinks you may be one ,you show by advising us to pick a qualified agent that a lot are not. one i met had been a milkman 6 months previously .on the question of arrogance, everyone has the right to question and make a decision on the answers recieved no one i,m sure expects anything for nothing these days ,there may be benevolent estate agents out there with all the qualifications needed and only my interest at heart but i certainly will not hold my breath untill i find one. i did find though a kindly neighbour who without fear or favour has helped me immensely without cost. to finish i have to say i think for all potential buyers that we just want fair play ,we want our dream to be fulfilled without the vile undertow who inhabit theworld of foreign property sales and their enablers i,m sure you know who i,m talking about chuckie .it....would be arrogant to suggest they don,t exist..........kindly regards to all mountie


----------



## Chukkie

*Keeping it all in proportion*

Hi Mountie - I am bound to wonder what you have been doing travelling 5,000Km in 3 weeks. Sounds to me like you haven't done your homework properly - such a mad dash around is not necessary. Some of what you say is true - there are many bad 'agents' out there but I remind you again - just because someone says that they are an 'agent' doesn't mean they are. Your ex-milkman had either passed his estate agency exams or not and was thus licensed or not. There is no halfway house. Ask for their registration number at the chamber of commerce and check it out. That's a start and will eliminate a lot - especially foreigners who settle in Italy and think they can sell houses just because they can build websites. Then choose someone with a track record - there are plenty of them! And if they are based outside Italy check their professional credentials in their home country. Yes, there are some nasties in the business but it would be unfair to claim that all in the business are unworthy.There are some pretty unpleasant and thoroughly dishonest buyers around too!


----------



## mountie

mountie said:


> hi chukkie and all, you ask why start off on the wrong foot chuckie ,as a person who has travelled over 5000 k in 3 weeks just to listen to b,s, from agents who by the way all told me they were honest,hardworking and that i was so lucky to find them , you say ;find one with a track record; unfortunately as most of us potential buyers know to our cost we wind up making our own and get stung in the process you say kindly neighbours are invariably out to make money how can you compare them to lupine estate agents? me thinks you may be one ,you show by advising us to pick a qualified agent that a lot are not. one i met had been a milkman 6 months previously .on the question of arrogance, everyone has the right to question and make a decision on the answers recieved no one i,m sure expects anything for nothing these days ,there may be benevolent estate agents out there with all the qualifications needed and only my interest at heart but i certainly will not hold my breath untill i find one. i did find though a kindly neighbour who without fear or favour has helped me immensely without cost. to finish i have to say i think for all potential buyers that we just want fair play ,we want our dream to be fulfilled without the vile undertow who inhabit theworld of foreign property sales and their enablers i,m sure you know who i,m talking about chuckie .it....would be arrogant to suggest they don,t exist..........kindly regards to all mountie


me still thinks you are an estate agent i,m sure there are plenty along with their judas goats who use these sites to introduce their nefarious friends with subtle hints of how helpful so&so was and how smooth everything went i still haven,t said there are no good ones out there chuckie but how many would you seriously recommend to your friends good or bad without fear or favour by the way most of the 5000k was done at the behest of well known &recommended agents so i thought the home work was well done ijust didn,t leave my mouth open wide enough to get my jaw broken and kept my healthy trust issues when dealing with any person trying to sell me anything be it house car carpet bible or vaccuum cleaner and believe me out there people while i was being hunted as a customer all the stops were pulled to keep me ,i have to laugh when you talk of rogue customers that must be a new animal i haven,t heard of i didn,t realise estate agents had a forum for complaining about these bad guys please post the address it must be huge . i have to admit some people actually use house hunting in the sun as a form of recreation but not many and anyway agents fees which are just one of the many ways they make their money i,m sure cover the expense incurred it,s all percentages when you work it out you,ll have to give up soon chuckie you must be bleeding from several places now hope i didn,t hurt too much .... best regards ...mountie


----------



## jane glover

Hi
Agents fees???? think you might have to accept that if you don't want to get ripped off by someone then you are going to have to go through an agent.......
I bought my house through REMAX PEOPLE in Lanciano, a company i researched in depth....they have been in Italy for 10 years....
The owner in lanciano is a really nice guy...Renzo Di Nella....he has english staff in the office and some of the agents speak english....they were great....
Can help you out with web site and tel numbers if you like???
Hope this helps...
Jane


----------



## Chukkie

*Punctuation*

Well you are entitled to your views and so am I along with everyone else. You are clearly very bitter for whatever reason (maybe that's why you don't punctuate?). The number of people I have met who think that they can get a better deal by trusting neighbours and friendly locals and then, after the passage of years (YEARS!) find out just how they were screwed! I suppose you would fly with an airline which uses only unlicensed pilots if it saved you money.


----------



## Chukkie

Jane thank you for that breath of fresh air!


----------



## Chukkie

*Thanks Jane*

for that breath of fresh air!


----------



## mountie

*un balanced property expert*

hi chuckie your definately in the business sorry about my lack of punctuation one digit typists find it easier. i,m sure you,re getting the message though how many estate agents advertise on your homepage? along with the other property sales related businesses there are quite a number. i hope you,ve checked them all out or have you a disclaimer to cover your ass and don,t need to? in any case suggesting i,m very bitter as i don,t use punctuation along with your checking pilots licences actually leaves you sounding unbalanced and in my opinion scraping the barrel for insults. bitterness is not a part of my life and i definately have no agenda other than to help others ,what is yours ? if my posts are in some way hurting you its not personal and if they are unhelpful, you or anyone else in the property business are welcome to disregard them or have the sense not to get into debate with genuine people ,just keep hunting the ones with their mouths open and leave us alone . ....regards to all....mountie


----------



## Chukkie

*Don't be flattered*

Mountie you flatter yourself if you think you can upset me! The only reason I bother to engage with you is that anyone reading this has a right to an alternative version to the one you try to put forward. My site is to put the record straight and if you know how the web works you will understand why I allow advertisers! Getting the message across is my purpose.


----------



## mountie

but you are not putting the record straight you,re saying that every estate agent who has qualifications or is covered by a governing body should be trusted this is most definately not!!!!! the case as i said before regarding disclaimers the people these estate agents subtley reccommend e.g. financial advisors ,geometras, solicitors, builders to name but a few of the many they hold no responsibility for and the people who are led!!!!! to believe that because they,ve been told these people are o..k. are in many cases especially where the estate ageny is a big concern totally unaware that they have no redress. in my own experience read my post regarding the geometra reccommended by h.a.i. it was only because i am a builder that i actually laughed out loud at both his prices and his suggestions for damproofing .the translator also employed by h.a.i. looked offended and told me that a retaining wall/part of the kitchen which was soaking wet could be cured by some cement on the driveway as quote"things were different in italy"


----------



## mountie

*still writing*

ran out of space folks where was i? oh yes ,flattering my self .this punctuation is a pain in the arse when you,re on a roll tsk tsk chuckie you shouldn,t really get annoyed you know what they say about caps fitting and i have read parts of your site this morning but can,t find one straight reccommendation for anyone just the overall inference that you and your ilk are indespensible when buying property the problem is thaat as you say everyone is entitled to differing opinions and that this i supposed is what these sites are all about e.g. genuine people sharing their ""own" experiences not agencies like your own and others touting for work through fear mongering about the good people of italy .if as you say neighbours in italy are in general not to be trusted what are you doing there in fact why are you on this site except to promote your business who are "you" looking after yourself i think regards to all


----------



## Chukkie

*Wrong again*

I do not say and have never said that just because someone is licensed etc they are to be trusted. But if they are licensed the customer has legal redress. The whole business is a minefield and I am simply trying to help part the waves and make it clearer and easier for the public to find their way. Yes, forums are for airing views and that's why I engage with you - whatever you might say. Your DIY approach may have saved you money and you may be lucky that it worked. But in reality the *majority *of DIY purchases go wrong and the *minority* of official agent assisted purchases go wrong. I do hope you are happy today.


----------



## mountie

*approach mixup*

i hope your happy also but you,ve got it wrong my approach was never D I Y i f you read and took in what i,ve written instead of trying to flim flam you would know that my experiences all the bad ones at least happened while taking your reccommended approach but what am i saying of course you,ve took it in and you,ve also taken exception to the fact that i,ve suggested the normal person in the street not the money grubbing ones but the person your about to live beside especially while, wanting a good price for his property in general is more fair minded than any estate agent i,ve met. i do not profess to be an expert in anything and as you,ve pointed out i,m not too good with a computer but and i only say this once more .time constraint is the biggest enemy of the foreign house purchaser no one utilises this more than an estate agent who will tie up your every moment if possible . to all out there my experiences were not imagined so i suggest you dismiss nothing but take your time if you have it find an english speaking person through friendships ask for their assistance in keeping you safe and sign nothing that is absolutely nothing untill you are absolutely sure it,s kosher remember it,s a jungle out there the wolves are waiting and chuckie before you correct me i know wolves don,t live in the real jungle just the hypothetical one where estate agents live regards to all........mountie n.b you should also bear in mind a lot ill informed people out there have been led to believe they,ve had a good deal and really they haven,t ,we musn,t forget those poor souls happily ignorant.p.s. i,m getting concerned chuckie or is it moses now(parting the waves and all that


----------



## Chukkie

*That proves it.*

Mountie, thanks for proving my point.


----------



## mountie

if it was your point thank god you,ve just arrived at it cos now i really am done someone else can take up the flag or is this site really an estate agents mutual appreciation society and there really is no one here except you lot bye every body.......... mountie N.B. Remember the wise words once said."It takes a wise man to learn by the mistakes of others"un fortunately most of you will have to learn by your own,good luck anyway


----------



## Chukkie

*Goodbye*

Tell you what folks - I bet the agents he pestered were glad they lost him.


----------

